# window security



## chunky72 (May 14, 2011)

hi .
i am wanting to improve the security on my roof light , as the wind has opened it but luckily we managed to catch it in time before any damage was done, and while i'm at it may as well beef the windows up at the same time , any recomendations , greaty received .


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry the weak points of entry into a mh is the heki rooflight, as we witnesed in St Tropez.
As we were in a traffic queue we saw a group of coloured lads enter a mh via the roof liht . within about 60 seconds one lad had made entry and exit with items of value.

We were previously advised not to leave mh in St T as it would be a target for thieves alarmed or not.


Dave p


----------

